# I hope you understand this thread.



## loveme_x

Im on TEAM :blue: :flower: :baby: He flashed us twice. :haha:
Ugh i guess it time to buy all those expensive boy clothes :dohh:
I read that thread about someone giving her tattered clothes, im going to put that in the description for the baby shower and tell people straight up please don't give me anything torn or old! 
I'm so picky about clothes! lol 
& Im due March 20th ! :thumbup:
I'll post pictures later after i do my chores.


----------



## 2beamummy12

Are you really going to put that on your invites? lol


----------



## loveme_x

2beamummy12 said:


> Are you really going to put that on your invites? lol

Yes!! LOL Im not mean but they should know not to give anyone anything torn or tattered they wouldn't want anyone to give thier child that! Your not even suppose to give the homeless tattered & torn clothes!


----------



## samisshort

Congrats and welcome to team :blue: And I would probably put the same on my invites too lol I already had a friend give me a tye-dye onesie, that had stains and was ripped. No thanks!!

And like you said, you're not even supposed to give those to the homeless! I donate my clothes after I grow out of them, and they're in perfect condition for the people that need help :thumbup:


----------



## princess_vix

loveme_x said:


> 2beamummy12 said:
> 
> 
> Are you really going to put that on your invites? lol
> 
> Yes!! LOL Im not mean but they should know not to give anyone anything torn or tattered they wouldn't want anyone to give thier child that! Your not even suppose to give the homeless tattered & torn clothes!Click to expand...

Congratulations on the blue bump.

But seriously i wouldn't put that on invites most normal people wouldnt give you torn and tattered clothes..i think people may be offended if you wrote that LOL.

xxx


----------



## loveme_x

samisshort said:


> Congrats and welcome to team :blue: And I would probably put the same on my invites too lol I already had a friend give me a tye-dye onesie, that had stains and was ripped. No thanks!!
> 
> And like you said, you're not even supposed to give those to the homeless! I donate my clothes after I grow out of them, and they're in perfect condition for the people that need help :thumbup:

LOL I love the look on people's face when they see it that "WTF?! why are you giving me this?" but they be like "Aww thanks!" lol


----------



## beanzz

How I missed this thread before I posted on your other is beyond me haha :dohh: congrats and welcome to team blue! :blue: we need some more boys on bnb to even it out!! :rofl: I'd got given a load of clothes with stains on them I was ".....thanks :shrug: .." then threw them away :rofl: Did your due date change then?


----------



## loveme_x

princess_vix said:


> loveme_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2beamummy12 said:
> 
> 
> Are you really going to put that on your invites? lol
> 
> Yes!! LOL Im not mean but they should know not to give anyone anything torn or tattered they wouldn't want anyone to give thier child that! Your not even suppose to give the homeless tattered & torn clothes!Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations on the blue bump.
> 
> But seriously i wouldn't put that on invites most normal people wouldnt give you torn and tattered clothes..i think people may be offended if you wrote that LOL.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Lol, idk if will make the invites, but will request it xD atleast i said please.


----------



## jemmie1994

congrats on little man :blue: i just got given some clothes from my mums friend some of them are abit boyish but most of it is good stuff dont be too quick to reject secondhand stuff saves alot of money :)


----------



## princess_vix

Im not being rude but reading from your other thread worrying about money ect i'd be greatful for what i was given in your circumstances not going on about ''expensive boy clothes'' It's a baby and as long as it's clothed and warm then seriously whats the problem.

I understand you dont want tatty clothes but how many people in their right minds would give you them?

Would you be offended if somebody bought you second hand clothes?


----------



## loveme_x

Btw, who else reads the childcare & pregnancy development books? I got them for like 1 dollar at a goodwill store all were in excellent shape! lol I didn't finish then but i started one childcare book and it was very interesting!


----------



## samisshort

princess_vix said:


> Im not being rude but reading from your other thread worrying about money ect i'd be greatful for what i was given in your circumstances not going on about ''expensive boy clothes'' It's a baby and as long as it's clothed and warm then seriously whats the problem.
> 
> I understand you dont want tatty clothes but how many people in their right minds would give you them?
> 
> Would you be offended if somebody bought you second hand clothes?

I see your point, but honestly you'd be surprised at some people. I personally don't mind second-hand if it's in decent condition (although I'm very lucky to have OH's amazing family, they have already bought so many things), but I personally hate ripped up stained second-hand clothes. Like OP said too. It's just, gross I suppose.

I'm sure she's grateful, as am I, we just don't prefer to put our child in horrible looking clothes. It's just a matter of preference. Not a big deal I think.


----------



## loveme_x

princess_vix said:


> Im not being rude but reading from your other thread worrying about money ect i'd be greatful for what i was given in your circumstances not going on about ''expensive boy clothes'' It's a baby and as long as it's clothed and warm then seriously whats the problem.
> 
> I understand you dont want tatty clothes but how many people in their right minds would give you them?
> 
> Would you be offended if somebody bought you second hand clothes?

I didn't say i didn't want secondhand clothes, but they shouldn't be tatterd and torn! I think i specifically stated that.


----------



## we can't wait

Congratulations on joining team blue! :blue:

Honestly, I wouldn't write that on the invites. I highly doubt anyone will give you torn or tattered clothes... It seems a bit offensive to the people you're inviting, iykwim?

Ultimately, it's your decision though. :flower:


----------



## 2beamummy12

I am sorry but i agree with princess...

AND no one is going to bring torn things to a baby shower maybe come by your house during the week and say oh i cleaned out lo's closet heres a bag of stuff but they would never bring torn things to a shower. and i find it quite rude that you would put that AND considering your struggling i wouldnt turn down anything.


----------



## jemmie1994

loveme_x said:


> Btw, who else reads the childcare & pregnancy development books? I got them for like 1 dollar at a goodwill store all were in excellent shape! lol I didn't finish then but i started one childcare book and it was very interesting!

i got the young womans guide to pregnancy free from Tommy's (charity for babies) and read it with OH mostly stick to reading things online now like babycentre and bounty etc


----------



## loveme_x

samisshort said:


> princess_vix said:
> 
> 
> Im not being rude but reading from your other thread worrying about money ect i'd be greatful for what i was given in your circumstances not going on about ''expensive boy clothes'' It's a baby and as long as it's clothed and warm then seriously whats the problem.
> 
> I understand you dont want tatty clothes but how many people in their right minds would give you them?
> 
> Would you be offended if somebody bought you second hand clothes?
> 
> I see your point, but honestly you'd be surprised at some people. I personally don't mind second-hand if it's in decent condition (although I'm very lucky to have OH's amazing family, they have already bought so many things), but I personally hate ripped up stained second-hand clothes. Like OP said too. It's just, gross I suppose.
> 
> I'm sure she's grateful, as am I, we just don't prefer to put our child in horrible looking clothes. It's just a matter of preference. Not a big deal I think.Click to expand...

Exactly, i don't want my child in torn clothes, i welcome secondhand clothes! Matter fact my friends with kids said if i have a boy they have plenty stuff but if its torn i don't want it! It should have been thrown away in that case.


----------



## samisshort

loveme_x said:


> Btw, who else reads the childcare & pregnancy development books? I got them for like 1 dollar at a goodwill store all were in excellent shape! lol I didn't finish then but i started one childcare book and it was very interesting!

I have one pregnancy book that my mom gave me, it's one she used for her two previous pregnancies from 2008 and 2009

It's really good, it has lots of info and pictures. I think it even includes information about babies after they're born up to a year I think. :flower:

It's called "Your Pregnancy Week By Week" I think there is a few different kinds of this book but I have the one that has a lady on the front, wearing yellow with a yellow hat. Lol

EDIT - I just found a picture of the book on google. :haha: Here's what it looks like, I really like the book
 



Attached Files:







9781555613464.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## loveme_x

2beamummy12 said:


> I am sorry but i agree with princess...
> 
> AND no one is going to bring torn things to a baby shower maybe come by your house during the week and say oh i cleaned out lo's closet heres a bag of stuff but they would never bring torn things to a shower. and i find it quite rude that you would put that AND considering your struggling i wouldnt turn down anything.

I didn't say i was struggling at all in my last thread for one.
& It's rude to bring someone torn and tatterd clothes in the first place & i have a right to turn them down! Are yu people honestly kidding me?? I don't give the homeless i my torn and tatterd clothing so why should i accept them? 
If all your going to do is be critical don't say anything because i didn't ask for anyone's advice.


----------



## loveme_x

samisshort said:


> loveme_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, who else reads the childcare & pregnancy development books? I got them for like 1 dollar at a goodwill store all were in excellent shape! lol I didn't finish then but i started one childcare book and it was very interesting!
> 
> I have one pregnancy book that my mom gave me, it's one she used for her two previous pregnancies from 2008 and 2009
> 
> It's really good, it has lots of info and pictures. I think it even includes information about babies after they're born up to a year I think. :flower:
> 
> It's called "Your Pregnancy Week By Week" I think there is a few different kinds of this book but I have the one that has a lady on the front, wearing yellow with a yellow hat. LolClick to expand...

I got the same! Its fun to read. lol I read way past to where i am so i had to stop reading, i wanted to be surprised.


----------



## samisshort

loveme_x said:


> samisshort said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loveme_x said:
> 
> 
> Btw, who else reads the childcare & pregnancy development books? I got them for like 1 dollar at a goodwill store all were in excellent shape! lol I didn't finish then but i started one childcare book and it was very interesting!
> 
> I have one pregnancy book that my mom gave me, it's one she used for her two previous pregnancies from 2008 and 2009
> 
> It's really good, it has lots of info and pictures. I think it even includes information about babies after they're born up to a year I think. :flower:
> 
> It's called "Your Pregnancy Week By Week" I think there is a few different kinds of this book but I have the one that has a lady on the front, wearing yellow with a yellow hat. LolClick to expand...
> 
> I got the same! Its fun to read. lol I read way past to where i am so i had to stop reading, i wanted to be surprised.Click to expand...

Lmao I tend to do the same sometimes! I'm just so curious how big he'll be next week though :haha: I wish I would have saw this a min ago, I just edited the post and added a picture of the book lol


----------



## beanzz

How are you due march 20th if you're 23 weeks + 4 days? :wacko:
And I totally get what you're saying about the tatty clothes but I don't really think people will give you them at the shower where everyone is gonna see and be looking at them :shrug: I think you might be safe to leave it off the invitations lmao :haha:


----------



## loveme_x

beanzz said:


> How are you due march 20th if you're 23 weeks + 4 days? :wacko:
> And I totally get what you're saying about the tatty clothes but I don't really think people will give you them at the shower where everyone is gonna see and be looking at them :shrug: I think you might be safe to leave it off the invitations lmao :haha:

Yeah i wouldn't be allowed to put those on there anyways :dohh: lol
& yeah i have to change it. lol


----------



## krys

Personally, I think that is extremely rude. If you don't want to keep "tattered" clothes, don't. Its easy enough to just accept them and turn around and donate them or something.


----------



## teen_mommy44

how rude can that get?! be thankful for what you get! 

your due date and weeks dont match up... just sayin


----------



## beanzz

loveme_x said:


> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> How are you due march 20th if you're 23 weeks + 4 days? :wacko:
> And I totally get what you're saying about the tatty clothes but I don't really think people will give you them at the shower where everyone is gonna see and be looking at them :shrug: I think you might be safe to leave it off the invitations lmao :haha:
> 
> Yeah i wouldn't be allowed to put those on there anyways :dohh: lol
> & yeah i have to change it. lolClick to expand...

Oh I see haha my brain was getting so confused :dohh: :rofl: omg lmao I really felt like posting something on fb about not giving me clothes you wouldn't accept yourself so that the girl who gave me loads of dirty stuff would see it. But I calmed down and realised it was a bit mean and to just get rid of them quietly :haha:


----------



## loveme_x

krys said:


> Personally, I think that is extremely rude. If you don't want to keep "tattered" clothes, don't. Its easy enough to just accept them and turn around and donate them or something.

Its not rude if you don't want them, its only rude if you be nasty about it. Do you not know the definition of tattered clothes? They are torn, with spots in them you can't get out. Why would i donate tattered clothes?! Thats stupid! If the clothes are okay but i don't like them i'll take them and donate them. I don't give homeless people tattered clothes. Im pretty sure the people who said i was rude for it give homeless people thier torn clothing. Now thats RUDE! Tattered clothes & secondhand clothes are totally different and so think before you make any assumptions as to whats "rude" or not. Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## loveme_x

beanzz said:


> loveme_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> How are you due march 20th if you're 23 weeks + 4 days? :wacko:
> And I totally get what you're saying about the tatty clothes but I don't really think people will give you them at the shower where everyone is gonna see and be looking at them :shrug: I think you might be safe to leave it off the invitations lmao :haha:
> 
> Yeah i wouldn't be allowed to put those on there anyways :dohh: lol
> & yeah i have to change it. lolClick to expand...
> 
> Oh I see haha my brain was getting so confused :dohh: :rofl: omg lmao I really felt like posting something on fb about not giving me clothes you wouldn't accept yourself so that the girl who gave me loads of dirty stuff would see it. But I calmed down and realised it was a bit mean and to just get rid of them quietly :haha:Click to expand...

Oh yeah, i READ your thread! lol I would tell her though to her face, so she wouldn't give anyone else anymore clothes like that. Now some dirty clothes can be dry cleaned to perfection, i would try that also. If it doesn't work bye bye dirty clothes! :haha:


----------



## samisshort

I'm still with OP. I wouldn't give a homeless man ripped and torn clothes, so I wouldn't dress my son in them. :thumbup:

Honestly, it's a matter of preference like I said before. I'd rather not have my son dressed in a onesie with a giant hole in it or something. People make assumptions, especially toward teen/young parents.


----------



## krys

loveme_x said:


> krys said:
> 
> 
> Personally, I think that is extremely rude. If you don't want to keep "tattered" clothes, don't. Its easy enough to just accept them and turn around and donate them or something.
> 
> Its not rude if you don't want them, its only rude* if you be nasty about it*. Do you not know the definition of tattered clothes? They are torn, with spots in them you can't get out. Why would i donate tattered clothes?! Thats stupid! If the clothes are okay but i don't like them i'll take them and donate them. I don't give homeless people tattered clothes. Im pretty sure the people who said i was rude for it give homeless people thier torn clothing. Now thats RUDE! Tattered clothes & secondhand clothes are totally different and so think before you make any assumptions as to whats "rude" or not. Thanks! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Sweetheart, you seem to be the last person I need an English lesson from. I've read several of your posts and I am shocked that you managed to graduate from high school. 

Also, if I had no clothes for my kid, I wouldn't be worried if they weren't in the best condition. Hah, and just for the record, babies don't tear their clothes. Its not like they're running around outside.


----------



## Kaisma

loveme_x said:


> krys said:
> 
> 
> Personally, I think that is extremely rude. If you don't want to keep "tattered" clothes, don't. Its easy enough to just accept them and turn around and donate them or something.
> 
> Its not rude if you don't want them, its only rude if you be nasty about it. Do you not know the definition of tattered clothes? They are torn, with spots in them you can't get out. Why would i donate tattered clothes?! Thats stupid! If the clothes are okay but i don't like them i'll take them and donate them. I don't give homeless people tattered clothes. Im pretty sure the people who said i was rude for it give homeless people thier torn clothing. Now thats RUDE! Tattered clothes & secondhand clothes are totally different and so think before you make any assumptions as to whats "rude" or not. Thanks! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Well IMO that's a bit rude to put that on invites. I wouldn't. Who would give dirty and damaged clothes in shower anyways? 
And if someone offers you bag of baby clothes at some point during your pregnancy (not in shower) you can accept them, but not keep them?


----------



## loveme_x

krys said:


> loveme_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krys said:
> 
> 
> Personally, I think that is extremely rude. If you don't want to keep "tattered" clothes, don't. Its easy enough to just accept them and turn around and donate them or something.
> 
> Its not rude if you don't want them, its only rude* if you be nasty about it*. Do you not know the definition of tattered clothes? They are torn, with spots in them you can't get out. Why would i donate tattered clothes?! Thats stupid! If the clothes are okay but i don't like them i'll take them and donate them. I don't give homeless people tattered clothes. Im pretty sure the people who said i was rude for it give homeless people thier torn clothing. Now thats RUDE! Tattered clothes & secondhand clothes are totally different and so think before you make any assumptions as to whats "rude" or not. Thanks! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Sweetheart, you seem to be the last person I need an English lesson from. I've read several of your posts and I am shocked that you managed to graduate from high school.
> 
> Also, if I had no clothes for my kid, I wouldn't be worried if they weren't in the best condition. Hah, and just for the record, babies don't tear their clothes. Its not like they're running around outside.Click to expand...

Consider yourself ignored! I graduated in the top 20 of my class thanks though for your input. Thats true but parents accidentally tear them & keep them for the record. It would be nice if you didn't say anything else you don't know anything about. I have perfect english, but is the internet who needs to type correctly? As along as i know what i am talking about & obviously you don't. I'm not your sweetheart either but thanks for your post. Have a nice day. :thumbup:


----------



## samisshort

krys said:


> Sweetheart, you seem to be the last person I need an English lesson from. I've read several of your posts and I am shocked that you managed to graduate from high school.
> 
> Also, if I had no clothes for my kid, I wouldn't be worried if they weren't in the best condition. Hah, and just for the record, babies don't tear their clothes. Its not like they're running around outside.

Talk about rude. :coffee:


----------



## loveme_x

My weeks & dates don't match up because it was estimated. I have to CHANGE it! I just got my scan today, which i just stated! Omg all i asked for was a congrads not a matter of your opinion.


----------



## loveme_x

samisshort said:


> krys said:
> 
> 
> Sweetheart, you seem to be the last person I need an English lesson from. I've read several of your posts and I am shocked that you managed to graduate from high school.
> 
> Also, if I had no clothes for my kid, I wouldn't be worried if they weren't in the best condition. Hah, and just for the record, babies don't tear their clothes. Its not like they're running around outside.
> 
> Talk about rude. :coffee:Click to expand...

Very. i didn't ask her for attitude. Because i can get attitude right back! All she had to say was well congrads. I don't go on anyone else posts stating something mean. If i have nothing nice to say i don't say anything at all.


----------



## loveme_x

Kaisma said:


> loveme_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krys said:
> 
> 
> Personally, I think that is extremely rude. If you don't want to keep "tattered" clothes, don't. Its easy enough to just accept them and turn around and donate them or something.
> 
> Its not rude if you don't want them, its only rude if you be nasty about it. Do you not know the definition of tattered clothes? They are torn, with spots in them you can't get out. Why would i donate tattered clothes?! Thats stupid! If the clothes are okay but i don't like them i'll take them and donate them. I don't give homeless people tattered clothes. Im pretty sure the people who said i was rude for it give homeless people thier torn clothing. Now thats RUDE! Tattered clothes & secondhand clothes are totally different and so think before you make any assumptions as to whats "rude" or not. Thanks! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Well IMO that's a bit rude to put that on invites. I wouldn't. Who would give dirty and damaged clothes in shower anyways?
> And if someone offers you bag of baby clothes at some point during your pregnancy (not in shower) you can accept them, but not keep them?Click to expand...

Im not literally going to put them on them invites. WHO MAKES THIER OWN BABY SHOWER INVITES ANYWAY?! Ugh you people aren't catching my point here. :wacko:


----------



## krys

Congrads? Do you mean congrats? 

I now see why this forum has rules. I'd like nothing more than to tell you how ignorant you sound, but I'll just leave it alone.


CONGRATS.


----------



## AirForceWife7

This thread needs some BOOBIES!

:holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly:
:holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly:
:holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly:
:holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly:
:holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly:


:rofl:


----------



## loveme_x

samisshort said:


> I'm still with OP. I wouldn't give a homeless man ripped and torn clothes, so I wouldn't dress my son in them. :thumbup:
> 
> Honestly, it's a matter of preference like I said before. I'd rather not have my son dressed in a onesie with a giant hole in it or something. People make assumptions, especially toward teen/young parents.

Onesie with a giant hole :haha:


----------



## beanzz

Yea I have a bag of stuff from a family member and a few clothes in there I loved but had a pale yellow mark just around the collar which we're going to try and get the stain out but this girl had given me things that had old crusty sick on the poppers :sick: that they hadn't bothered to clean and I couldn't even touch them let alone keep them. I do think you should accept anything you can get your hads on though and just throw out the manky stuff, like you'd do with the stuff you generally don't like :thumbup: then everyone's happy and unoffended :haha:


----------



## samisshort

AirForceWife7 said:


> This thread needs some BOOBIES!
> 
> :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly:
> :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly:
> :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly:
> :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly:
> :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly:
> 
> 
> :rofl:

:rofl:

Thank you!


----------



## loveme_x

krys said:


> Congrads? Do you mean congrats?
> 
> I now see why this forum has rules. I'd like nothing more than to tell you how ignorant you sound, but I'll just leave it alone.
> 
> 
> CONGRATS.

Seriously does it matter how you type. Its the same thing Please get it together. Lmfao. Thanks though, i appreciate it.


----------



## loveme_x

AirForceWife7 said:


> This thread needs some BOOBIES!
> 
> :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly:
> :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly:
> :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly:
> :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly:
> :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly:
> 
> 
> :rofl:

Thanks! lol :haha: :happydance:
I literally laugh at these people, its really not making me upset at all.


----------



## samisshort

loveme_x said:


> samisshort said:
> 
> 
> I'm still with OP. I wouldn't give a homeless man ripped and torn clothes, so I wouldn't dress my son in them. :thumbup:
> 
> Honestly, it's a matter of preference like I said before. I'd rather not have my son dressed in a onesie with a giant hole in it or something. People make assumptions, especially toward teen/young parents.
> 
> Onesie with a giant hole :haha:Click to expand...

Yes! The tye-dye onesie someone gave me, had yellow stains all in it that smelled terrible, and had a giant hole where the neck of the baby would be.

People would assume I abuse my son or something lol it just looked terrible. I threw it out honestly. :haha:


----------



## jemmie1994

AirForceWife7 said:


> This thread needs some BOOBIES!
> 
> :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly:
> :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly:
> :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly:
> :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly:
> :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly:
> 
> 
> :rofl:

omg i laughed so much at this think abit of wee came out :blush::haha:


----------



## Leah_xx

Congrats hun!!

Im not going to lie I did get some clothes from a friend that has some stains on them, not to bad of ones but I still wear them on her but for things like when she is really sick and at home so she doesnt ruin her other clothes, when we do some painting things or we are just playing outside. They do come in handy but i dont wear torn clothes on her.

Good Luck!


----------



## beanzz

AirForceWife7 said:


> This thread needs some BOOBIES!
> 
> :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly:
> :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly:
> :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly:
> :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly:
> :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly:
> 
> 
> :rofl:

Yay I love boobies!! :holly:


----------



## loveme_x

beanzz said:


> Yea I have a bag of stuff from a family member and a few clothes in there I loved but had a pale yellow mark just around the collar which we're going to try and get the stain out but this girl had given me things that had old crusty sick on the poppers :sick: that they hadn't bothered to clean and I couldn't even touch them let alone keep them. I do think you should accept anything you can get your hads on though and just throw out the manky stuff, like you'd do with the stuff you generally don't like :thumbup: then everyone's happy and unoffended :haha:

EW. LOL. :haha:
Thanks for the advice. Its better to say something nice than be judgemental. Im sure if they put up a thread and i stated my opinion they'd be just as upset. Im not upset though. lol


----------



## loveme_x

Leah_xx said:


> Congrats hun!!
> 
> Im not going to lie I did get some clothes from a friend that has some stains on them, not to bad of ones but I still wear them on her but for things like when she is really sick and at home so she doesnt ruin her other clothes, when we do some painting things or we are just playing outside. They do come in handy but i dont wear torn clothes on her.
> 
> Good Luck!

Good idea! lol


----------



## AirForceWife7

beanzz said:


> Yay I love boobies!! :holly:

Who doesn't?! :rofl: tittayyyysssss


----------



## loveme_x

I'd hate to accept something and they be looking though my stuff like "Wheres that piece of clothing i gave you?" lol How would you handle that?


----------



## Leah_xx

loveme_x said:


> Leah_xx said:
> 
> 
> Congrats hun!!
> 
> Im not going to lie I did get some clothes from a friend that has some stains on them, not to bad of ones but I still wear them on her but for things like when she is really sick and at home so she doesnt ruin her other clothes, when we do some painting things or we are just playing outside. They do come in handy but i dont wear torn clothes on her.
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> Good idea! lolClick to expand...

Thats the reason I kept ones I was given outside of my baby shower!!
TO use for things like that. lol


----------



## Leah_xx

loveme_x said:


> I'd hate to accept something and they be looking though my stuff like "Wheres that piece of clothing i gave you?" lol How would you handle that?

Like what do you mean hun?
The torn clothing?


----------



## samisshort

Leah_xx said:


> Congrats hun!!
> 
> Im not going to lie I did get some clothes from a friend that has some stains on them, not to bad of ones but I still wear them on her but for things like when she is really sick and at home so she doesnt ruin her other clothes, when we do some painting things or we are just playing outside. They do come in handy but i dont wear torn clothes on her.
> 
> Good Luck!

I didn't even think of that :dohh: Great idea though! But like you said, I'd never put torn and ripped up clothes on my son. I understand what you mean though about the older stained ones. Like I have a shirt I used for Halloween that has blood stained all over it (fake zombie blood :haha:) And now I use it when I cook something messy or have to clean up something that can stain clothes (juice that my sisters spill usually)


----------



## loveme_x

Another thing who's going to buy thier newborn - 3 months shoes?? The baby book i read sed it would mess with the growth of thier feet even wearing socks! But an outfit isn't complete without shoes! LOL


----------



## loveme_x

Leah_xx said:


> loveme_x said:
> 
> 
> I'd hate to accept something and they be looking though my stuff like "Wheres that piece of clothing i gave you?" lol How would you handle that?
> 
> Like what do you mean hun?
> The torn clothing?Click to expand...

Yes the torn one.


----------



## loveme_x

Ugh im really behind! im mutitasking ! I haven't put up pictures or changed my weeks yet! I'll have it done when ive settled down lol


----------



## Wobbles

krys said:


> loveme_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krys said:
> 
> 
> Personally, I think that is extremely rude. If you don't want to keep "tattered" clothes, don't. Its easy enough to just accept them and turn around and donate them or something.
> 
> Its not rude if you don't want them, its only rude* if you be nasty about it*. Do you not know the definition of tattered clothes? They are torn, with spots in them you can't get out. Why would i donate tattered clothes?! Thats stupid! If the clothes are okay but i don't like them i'll take them and donate them. I don't give homeless people tattered clothes. Im pretty sure the people who said i was rude for it give homeless people thier torn clothing. Now thats RUDE! Tattered clothes & secondhand clothes are totally different and so think before you make any assumptions as to whats "rude" or not. Thanks! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> *Sweetheart, you seem to be the last person I need an English lesson from. I've read several of your posts and I am shocked that you managed to graduate from high school. *
> 
> Also, if I had no clothes for my kid, I wouldn't be worried if they weren't in the best condition. Hah, and just for the record, babies don't tear their clothes. Its not like they're running around outside.Click to expand...

That's just plain awful, what gives you the right?

Can you not have a disagreement, different opinions, clash on a topic without stooping to the level of trying to belittle someone whist making comment wrongly on their education level. 



> If an Administrator has reason to believe that a member is involved in cyber-bullying or member/website bashing, We reserve the right to restricted or ban the offenders account.


----------



## purple_kiwi

I have been given tons of clothes. Honestly I have never even seen a hole in them :/ sure a few stains none ever to big but to be honest she was either sick, or pooped, or got food on half the clothes i bought so i would rather her stain other stuff and buy nice stuff when shes older if that makes since or use that money on something else. Also if you are creative enough remake clothes with stains, put cute patches or something I have remade so much of my daughters clothing to other shirts or pants and it easily hides stains.


----------



## samisshort

loveme_x said:


> Another thing who's going to buy thier newborn - 3 months shoes?? The baby book i read sed it would mess with the growth of thier feet even wearing socks! But an outfit isn't complete without shoes! LOL

I think shoes shouldn't be bought until your child actually starts walking :flower: Otherwise it's useless and just a waste of money because if you buy them when LO is born and expect to use them when they start walking, you'll be shocked at how much their feet grows :haha:

Since we're due in March though, I've been buying a lot of 0-3 months sleepers, because they're warm and cover their feet up. Babies gotta keep their temp warm when they're born :flower:

EDIT - I forgot to add, I know from experience how much babies feet grow! lol my baby sisters Rilee and Maggie were bought shoes when they were born and my mom wanted to use them for when they started walking, but soon realized their little feet don't stay little for long :haha: In fact, my baby sister Rilee's feet are like half my size already! She's only 3 years old, and my feet are not big. Lol


----------



## beanzz

loveme_x said:


> Another thing who's going to buy thier newborn - 3 months shoes?? The baby book i read sed it would mess with the growth of thier feet even wearing socks! But an outfit isn't complete without shoes! LOL

Meeeeee!! I have grey baby booties with fur inside size 0-3. I got grey so they'll go with most outfits :thumbup: I never heard of it affecting them by putting shoes on before. He they hardly ever stay on though as they can't be tightly fastened so I'm just gonna stick with the one pair for each size. As you said it completes the outfit! :)


----------



## Leah_xx

I only bought a few pairs of shoes just because she needed them for the cold nights and that and she would some how manage to get her socks off.

I dont know hun!! why would they be going thru ur stuff anyways?


----------



## angeleyez92

loveme_x said:


> 2beamummy12 said:
> 
> 
> I am sorry but i agree with princess...
> 
> AND no one is going to bring torn things to a baby shower maybe come by your house during the week and say oh i cleaned out lo's closet heres a bag of stuff but they would never bring torn things to a shower. and i find it quite rude that you would put that AND considering your struggling i wouldnt turn down anything.
> 
> I didn't say i was struggling at all in my last thread for one.
> & It's rude to bring someone torn and tatterd clothes in the first place & i have a right to turn them down! Are yu people honestly kidding me?? I don't give the homeless i my torn and tatterd clothing so why should i accept them?
> If all your going to do is be critical don't say anything because i didn't ask for anyone's advice.Click to expand...

"I don't have any money or financial support to do anything for it." This was from the other thread that you posted and the way that it came out was that you were struggling. I have been given stuff from friends and family that were not in the best condition. Like Leah said, you can use them for when you are just in the house with the baby or doing something messy such as painting. I do not think that anyone was being critical. I agree with the other girls that it is offensive to put that on your baby shower invites. If you do not like them then you can always throw them away or if they are in okay condition(no holes or tears) then you can donate them. For someone who said that they do not have any money or financial support, I would think you would be grateful to get gifts from people. The clothing that I have got that had little stains or stuff like that, I have been thankful for. Atleast the people were nice enough to think of me.


----------



## loveme_x

samisshort said:


> loveme_x said:
> 
> 
> Another thing who's going to buy thier newborn - 3 months shoes?? The baby book i read sed it would mess with the growth of thier feet even wearing socks! But an outfit isn't complete without shoes! LOL
> 
> I think shoes shouldn't be bought until your child actually starts walking :flower: Otherwise it's useless and just a waste of money because if you buy them when LO is born and expect to use them when they start walking, you'll be shocked at how much their feet grows :haha:
> 
> Since we're due in March though, I've been buying a lot of 0-3 months sleepers, because they're warm and cover their feet up. Babies gotta keep their temp warm when they're born :flower:
> 
> EDIT - I forgot to add, I know from experience how much babies feet grow! lol my baby sisters Rilee and Maggie were bought shoes when they were born and my mom wanted to use them for when they started walking, but soon realized their little feet don't stay little for long :haha: In fact, my baby sister Rilee's feet are like half my size already! She's only 3 years old, and my feet are not big. LolClick to expand...

What about when you take LO out? lol It is getting pretty cold.


----------



## samisshort

beanzz said:


> loveme_x said:
> 
> 
> Another thing who's going to buy thier newborn - 3 months shoes?? The baby book i read sed it would mess with the growth of thier feet even wearing socks! But an outfit isn't complete without shoes! LOL
> 
> Meeeeee!! I have grey baby booties with fur inside size 0-3. I got grey so they'll go with most outfits :thumbup: I never heard of it affecting them by putting shoes on before. He they hardly ever stay on though as they can't be tightly fastened so I'm just gonna stick with the one pair for each size. As you said it completes the outfit! :)Click to expand...

Oh yeah and I never heard of it affecting how their feet grow either, definitely going to ask my doctor! I could see why if someone used the same shoes for awhile because babies feet grow quite fast.

Personally I haven't bought any shoes but OH's family bought my son some little fuzzy socks and I have already bought him quite a few sleepers :flower: I think as long as you keep buying the right size and make sure it doesn't get too tight then it isn't a problem!


----------



## tiffffx

after reading all that.. 
CONGRATS! and hope you have a nice babyshower and a happy prengnancy:D
:hugs:


----------



## samisshort

loveme_x said:


> samisshort said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loveme_x said:
> 
> 
> Another thing who's going to buy thier newborn - 3 months shoes?? The baby book i read sed it would mess with the growth of thier feet even wearing socks! But an outfit isn't complete without shoes! LOL
> 
> I think shoes shouldn't be bought until your child actually starts walking :flower: Otherwise it's useless and just a waste of money because if you buy them when LO is born and expect to use them when they start walking, you'll be shocked at how much their feet grows :haha:
> 
> Since we're due in March though, I've been buying a lot of 0-3 months sleepers, because they're warm and cover their feet up. Babies gotta keep their temp warm when they're born :flower:
> 
> EDIT - I forgot to add, I know from experience how much babies feet grow! lol my baby sisters Rilee and Maggie were bought shoes when they were born and my mom wanted to use them for when they started walking, but soon realized their little feet don't stay little for long :haha: In fact, my baby sister Rilee's feet are like half my size already! She's only 3 years old, and my feet are not big. LolClick to expand...
> 
> What about when you take LO out? lol It is getting pretty cold.Click to expand...

I won't be taking my baby out until he is a little older anyway, it'll be a family bonding time IMO, and I've already got him a bunch of sleepers (they cover his feet) So he'll be plenty warm! And OH's family bought him little fuzzy socks anyways for his other onesies and stuff :flower:


----------



## loveme_x

angeleyez92 said:


> loveme_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2beamummy12 said:
> 
> 
> I am sorry but i agree with princess...
> 
> AND no one is going to bring torn things to a baby shower maybe come by your house during the week and say oh i cleaned out lo's closet heres a bag of stuff but they would never bring torn things to a shower. and i find it quite rude that you would put that AND considering your struggling i wouldnt turn down anything.
> 
> I didn't say i was struggling at all in my last thread for one.
> & It's rude to bring someone torn and tatterd clothes in the first place & i have a right to turn them down! Are yu people honestly kidding me?? I don't give the homeless i my torn and tatterd clothing so why should i accept them?
> If all your going to do is be critical don't say anything because i didn't ask for anyone's advice.Click to expand...
> 
> "I don't have any money or financial support to do anything for it." This was from the other thread that you posted and the way that it came out was that you were struggling. I have been given stuff from friends and family that were not in the best condition. Like Leah said, you can use them for when you are just in the house with the baby or doing something messy such as painting. I do not think that anyone was being critical. I agree with the other girls that it is offensive to put that on your baby shower invites. If you do not like them then you can always throw them away or if they are in okay condition(no holes or tears) then you can donate them. For someone who said that they do not have any money or financial support, I would think you would be grateful to get gifts from people. The clothing that I have got that had little stains or stuff like that, I have been thankful for. Atleast the people were nice enough to think of me.Click to expand...

Yes if were to live ALONE i would be! But because i said that doesn't mean im stuggling while living with my mother! If i didn't SAY i was struggling don't assume please. Its fine to give someone clothing with a few spots on them but it's another to it be over-board with the stains and tears. & If they weren't taking to to you, ofc they weren't critical but i think so. I wouldn't give clothes to anyone i haven't cleaned myself or examined to make sure they were good enough to give away. I guess your just another to not get my point here or on my other thread. If i were poor/struggling i would have said i was poor and i would give my child away for adoption. Simple as that, you or those people aren't going to change my mind with your bad opinions.


----------



## loveme_x

samisshort said:


> beanzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loveme_x said:
> 
> 
> Another thing who's going to buy thier newborn - 3 months shoes?? The baby book i read sed it would mess with the growth of thier feet even wearing socks! But an outfit isn't complete without shoes! LOL
> 
> Meeeeee!! I have grey baby booties with fur inside size 0-3. I got grey so they'll go with most outfits :thumbup: I never heard of it affecting them by putting shoes on before. He they hardly ever stay on though as they can't be tightly fastened so I'm just gonna stick with the one pair for each size. As you said it completes the outfit! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah and I never heard of it affecting how their feet grow either, definitely going to ask my doctor! I could see why if someone used the same shoes for awhile because babies feet grow quite fast.
> 
> Personally I haven't bought any shoes but OH's family bought my son some little fuzzy socks and I have already bought him quite a few sleepers :flower: I think as long as you keep buying the right size and make sure it doesn't get too tight then it isn't a problem!Click to expand...

Yeppp ! I read it! lol In the American Academy of Pediatrics Caring for your baby and Young child from birth to age 5 ! Its really good it tells you how to bathe it and do alot of things you wouldn't really know how to do. I learned how to use those diapers you pin up. Which i would be scared to use, what if the pin pokes LO? :nope:


----------



## loveme_x

samisshort said:


> loveme_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samisshort said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loveme_x said:
> 
> 
> Another thing who's going to buy thier newborn - 3 months shoes?? The baby book i read sed it would mess with the growth of thier feet even wearing socks! But an outfit isn't complete without shoes! LOL
> 
> I think shoes shouldn't be bought until your child actually starts walking :flower: Otherwise it's useless and just a waste of money because if you buy them when LO is born and expect to use them when they start walking, you'll be shocked at how much their feet grows :haha:
> 
> Since we're due in March though, I've been buying a lot of 0-3 months sleepers, because they're warm and cover their feet up. Babies gotta keep their temp warm when they're born :flower:
> 
> EDIT - I forgot to add, I know from experience how much babies feet grow! lol my baby sisters Rilee and Maggie were bought shoes when they were born and my mom wanted to use them for when they started walking, but soon realized their little feet don't stay little for long :haha: In fact, my baby sister Rilee's feet are like half my size already! She's only 3 years old, and my feet are not big. LolClick to expand...
> 
> What about when you take LO out? lol It is getting pretty cold.Click to expand...
> 
> I won't be taking my baby out until he is a little older anyway, it'll be a family bonding time IMO, and I've already got him a bunch of sleepers (they cover his feet) So he'll be plenty warm! And OH's family bought him little fuzzy socks anyways for his other onesies and stuff :flower:Click to expand...

Would you consider buying hats? lol I think the coats with the bear ears on the hood are adorable.


----------



## Kaisma

loveme_x said:


> angeleyez92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loveme_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2beamummy12 said:
> 
> 
> I am sorry but i agree with princess...
> 
> AND no one is going to bring torn things to a baby shower maybe come by your house during the week and say oh i cleaned out lo's closet heres a bag of stuff but they would never bring torn things to a shower. and i find it quite rude that you would put that AND considering your struggling i wouldnt turn down anything.
> 
> I didn't say i was struggling at all in my last thread for one.
> & It's rude to bring someone torn and tatterd clothes in the first place & i have a right to turn them down! Are yu people honestly kidding me?? I don't give the homeless i my torn and tatterd clothing so why should i accept them?
> If all your going to do is be critical don't say anything because i didn't ask for anyone's advice.Click to expand...
> 
> "I don't have any money or financial support to do anything for it." This was from the other thread that you posted and the way that it came out was that you were struggling. I have been given stuff from friends and family that were not in the best condition. Like Leah said, you can use them for when you are just in the house with the baby or doing something messy such as painting. I do not think that anyone was being critical. I agree with the other girls that it is offensive to put that on your baby shower invites. If you do not like them then you can always throw them away or if they are in okay condition(no holes or tears) then you can donate them. For someone who said that they do not have any money or financial support, I would think you would be grateful to get gifts from people. The clothing that I have got that had little stains or stuff like that, I have been thankful for. Atleast the people were nice enough to think of me.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes if were to live ALONE i would be! But because i said that doesn't mean im stuggling while living with my mother! If i didn't SAY i was struggling don't assume please. Its fine to give someone clothing with a few spots on them but it's another to it be over-board with the stains and tears. & If they weren't taking to to you, ofc they weren't critical but i think so. I wouldn't give clothes to anyone i haven't cleaned myself or examined to make sure they were good enough to give away. I guess your just another to not get my point here or on my other thread. If i were poor/struggling i would have said i was poor and i would give my child away for adoption. Simple as that, you or those people aren't going to change my mind with your bad opinions.Click to expand...

Hun, they are not bad opinions if some people doesn't agree with you telling on your baby shower description not to bring you old and torn clothes. They are just giving you advice what you could do instead of being rude on baby shower invitations. 
I don't know exactly what you want people to say. If someone doesn't agree with you, they're not allowed to say what they think? :shrug: 

Ps. Congrats on baby boy!


----------



## samisshort

loveme_x said:


> samisshort said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loveme_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samisshort said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loveme_x said:
> 
> 
> Another thing who's going to buy thier newborn - 3 months shoes?? The baby book i read sed it would mess with the growth of thier feet even wearing socks! But an outfit isn't complete without shoes! LOL
> 
> I think shoes shouldn't be bought until your child actually starts walking :flower: Otherwise it's useless and just a waste of money because if you buy them when LO is born and expect to use them when they start walking, you'll be shocked at how much their feet grows :haha:
> 
> Since we're due in March though, I've been buying a lot of 0-3 months sleepers, because they're warm and cover their feet up. Babies gotta keep their temp warm when they're born :flower:
> 
> EDIT - I forgot to add, I know from experience how much babies feet grow! lol my baby sisters Rilee and Maggie were bought shoes when they were born and my mom wanted to use them for when they started walking, but soon realized their little feet don't stay little for long :haha: In fact, my baby sister Rilee's feet are like half my size already! She's only 3 years old, and my feet are not big. LolClick to expand...
> 
> What about when you take LO out? lol It is getting pretty cold.Click to expand...
> 
> I won't be taking my baby out until he is a little older anyway, it'll be a family bonding time IMO, and I've already got him a bunch of sleepers (they cover his feet) So he'll be plenty warm! And OH's family bought him little fuzzy socks anyways for his other onesies and stuff :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Would you consider buying hats? lol I think the coats with the bear ears on the hood are adorable.Click to expand...

I've already got some hats too! They're Chicago Bears hats (our states football team) :haha:


----------



## beanzz

I don't particularly think babies need shoes tbh I just bought them out of my own personal choice as they are cute booties! :haha: Babies feets need to be kept warm but socks will do if their feet aren't already covered up by a onesie. Chances are I'll get sick of constantly putting them back on after Oakley kicking them off that I won't use them or buy anymore til he's actually walking :haha:


----------



## angeleyez92

There is no need to be putting exclamation points. You can get your point across without having to "yell". I did not assume that you sre struggling. you did not say that if you were living on your own you would be struggling. You also did not say that you mom was the one that was financially supporting you and the baby. You DID say that you do not have any money or financial support. Most people would understand that as you are struggling. I have posted threads before and people have given me their opinions. So I have had people talk to me on my threads. When they posted on my threads I did not think that they were being critical. They were just stating their opinion and being truthful. I said that holes and tears would not be okay. However, the reason I think it is offensive is because you are assuming people would bring that type of stuff to your baby shower. If someone sent me an invitation like that I would be offended and wondering if they put that on everyone's invitation or only my own. Hopefully you can see why people would be offended if you did that. I did not say that if you were poor you should give your child away. If I was poor, I would not give my child up for adoption. I would work my butt off to prepare and provide for the baby before they arrived. I do not understand what type of bad opinion that I gave you? that you should not offend your shower guests? I did understand your point of the thread by the way so please dont ASSUME that I didnt.


----------



## loveme_x

Kaisma said:


> loveme_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angeleyez92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loveme_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2beamummy12 said:
> 
> 
> I am sorry but i agree with princess...
> 
> AND no one is going to bring torn things to a baby shower maybe come by your house during the week and say oh i cleaned out lo's closet heres a bag of stuff but they would never bring torn things to a shower. and i find it quite rude that you would put that AND considering your struggling i wouldnt turn down anything.
> 
> I didn't say i was struggling at all in my last thread for one.
> & It's rude to bring someone torn and tatterd clothes in the first place & i have a right to turn them down! Are yu people honestly kidding me?? I don't give the homeless i my torn and tatterd clothing so why should i accept them?
> If all your going to do is be critical don't say anything because i didn't ask for anyone's advice.Click to expand...
> 
> "I don't have any money or financial support to do anything for it." This was from the other thread that you posted and the way that it came out was that you were struggling. I have been given stuff from friends and family that were not in the best condition. Like Leah said, you can use them for when you are just in the house with the baby or doing something messy such as painting. I do not think that anyone was being critical. I agree with the other girls that it is offensive to put that on your baby shower invites. If you do not like them then you can always throw them away or if they are in okay condition(no holes or tears) then you can donate them. For someone who said that they do not have any money or financial support, I would think you would be grateful to get gifts from people. The clothing that I have got that had little stains or stuff like that, I have been thankful for. Atleast the people were nice enough to think of me.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes if were to live ALONE i would be! But because i said that doesn't mean im stuggling while living with my mother! If i didn't SAY i was struggling don't assume please. Its fine to give someone clothing with a few spots on them but it's another to it be over-board with the stains and tears. & If they weren't taking to to you, ofc they weren't critical but i think so. I wouldn't give clothes to anyone i haven't cleaned myself or examined to make sure they were good enough to give away. I guess your just another to not get my point here or on my other thread. If i were poor/struggling i would have said i was poor and i would give my child away for adoption. Simple as that, you or those people aren't going to change my mind with your bad opinions.Click to expand...
> 
> Hun, they are not bad opinions if some people doesn't agree with you telling on your baby shower description not to bring you old and torn clothes. They are just giving you advice what you could do instead of being rude on baby shower invitations.
> I don't know exactly what you want people to say. If someone doesn't agree with you, they're not allowed to say what they think? :shrug:
> 
> Ps. Congrats on baby boy!Click to expand...

 I was practically kidding. I'm not making my own baby shower invites. But if your not saying it in good taste as if i said i wasn't going to be discreet about asking please don't bring them, then its a bad opinion in my book. Simply put.


----------



## loveme_x

angeleyez92 said:


> There is no need to be putting exclamation points. You can get your point across without having to "yell". I did not assume that you sre struggling. you did not say that if you were living on your own you would be struggling. You also did not say that you mom was the one that was financially supporting you and the baby. You DID say that you do not have any money or financial support. Most people would understand that as you are struggling. I have posted threads before and people have given me their opinions. So I have had people talk to me on my threads. When they posted on my threads I did not think that they were being critical. They were just stating their opinion and being truthful. I said that holes and tears would not be okay. However, the reason I think it is offensive is because you are assuming people would bring that type of stuff to your baby shower. If someone sent me an invitation like that I would be offended and wondering if they put that on everyone's invitation or only my own. Hopefully you can see why people would be offended if you did that. I did not say that if you were poor you should give your child away. If I was poor, I would not give my child up for adoption. I would work my butt off to prepare and provide for the baby before they arrived. I do not understand what type of bad opinion that I gave you? that you should not offend your shower guests? I did understand your point of the thread by the way so please dont ASSUME that I didnt.

Why does that have to be seen as yelling? I wasn't yelling, i was making sure my point was well seen. You did ASSUME i was being ungrateful because i said i was "struggling" in my other post. So i will ASSUME it.


----------



## loveme_x

samisshort said:


> loveme_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samisshort said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loveme_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samisshort said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loveme_x said:
> 
> 
> Another thing who's going to buy thier newborn - 3 months shoes?? The baby book i read sed it would mess with the growth of thier feet even wearing socks! But an outfit isn't complete without shoes! LOL
> 
> I think shoes shouldn't be bought until your child actually starts walking :flower: Otherwise it's useless and just a waste of money because if you buy them when LO is born and expect to use them when they start walking, you'll be shocked at how much their feet grows :haha:
> 
> Since we're due in March though, I've been buying a lot of 0-3 months sleepers, because they're warm and cover their feet up. Babies gotta keep their temp warm when they're born :flower:
> 
> EDIT - I forgot to add, I know from experience how much babies feet grow! lol my baby sisters Rilee and Maggie were bought shoes when they were born and my mom wanted to use them for when they started walking, but soon realized their little feet don't stay little for long :haha: In fact, my baby sister Rilee's feet are like half my size already! She's only 3 years old, and my feet are not big. LolClick to expand...
> 
> What about when you take LO out? lol It is getting pretty cold.Click to expand...
> 
> I won't be taking my baby out until he is a little older anyway, it'll be a family bonding time IMO, and I've already got him a bunch of sleepers (they cover his feet) So he'll be plenty warm! And OH's family bought him little fuzzy socks anyways for his other onesies and stuff :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Would you consider buying hats? lol I think the coats with the bear ears on the hood are adorable.Click to expand...
> 
> I've already got some hats too! They're Chicago Bears hats (our states football team) :haha:Click to expand...

I want hats with his name on them, but i think ill wait till his head gets to a certain size or whatever size its suppose to be. I read the head doesn't come out the size its suppose to be yet so it can squeeze through its opening! lol :haha:


----------



## loveme_x

beanzz said:


> I don't particularly think babies need shoes tbh I just bought them out of my own personal choice as they are cute booties! :haha: Babies feets need to be kept warm but socks will do if their feet aren't already covered up by a onesie. Chances are I'll get sick of constantly putting them back on after Oakley kicking them off that I won't use them or buy anymore til he's actually walking :haha:

Yeah they hang and slide off thier feet constantly.


----------



## samisshort

loveme_x said:


> samisshort said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loveme_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samisshort said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loveme_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samisshort said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loveme_x said:
> 
> 
> Another thing who's going to buy thier newborn - 3 months shoes?? The baby book i read sed it would mess with the growth of thier feet even wearing socks! But an outfit isn't complete without shoes! LOL
> 
> I think shoes shouldn't be bought until your child actually starts walking :flower: Otherwise it's useless and just a waste of money because if you buy them when LO is born and expect to use them when they start walking, you'll be shocked at how much their feet grows :haha:
> 
> Since we're due in March though, I've been buying a lot of 0-3 months sleepers, because they're warm and cover their feet up. Babies gotta keep their temp warm when they're born :flower:
> 
> EDIT - I forgot to add, I know from experience how much babies feet grow! lol my baby sisters Rilee and Maggie were bought shoes when they were born and my mom wanted to use them for when they started walking, but soon realized their little feet don't stay little for long :haha: In fact, my baby sister Rilee's feet are like half my size already! She's only 3 years old, and my feet are not big. LolClick to expand...
> 
> What about when you take LO out? lol It is getting pretty cold.Click to expand...
> 
> I won't be taking my baby out until he is a little older anyway, it'll be a family bonding time IMO, and I've already got him a bunch of sleepers (they cover his feet) So he'll be plenty warm! And OH's family bought him little fuzzy socks anyways for his other onesies and stuff :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Would you consider buying hats? lol I think the coats with the bear ears on the hood are adorable.Click to expand...
> 
> I've already got some hats too! They're Chicago Bears hats (our states football team) :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I want hats with his name on them, but i think ill wait till his head gets to a certain size or whatever size its suppose to be. I read the head doesn't come out the size its suppose to be yet so it can squeeze through its opening! lol :haha:Click to expand...

:haha:

What are you going to name him? :)


----------



## beanzz

samisshort said:


> loveme_x said:
> 
> 
> Would you consider buying hats? lol I think the coats with the bear ears on the hood are adorable.
> 
> I've already got some hats too! They're Chicago Bears hats (our states football team) :haha:Click to expand...

OH has one of those deer hunter hats (or whatever they're called - they cover the ears and have fur on them) and he just bought Oakley a baby fleece version :cloud9: soooooo cuuuuute.


----------



## rainbows_x

Children don't need expensive clothes, as long as they are fed, warm, loved etc that's all they need.

Don't be so ungratefull.


----------



## angeleyez92

loveme_x said:


> angeleyez92 said:
> 
> 
> There is no need to be putting exclamation points. You can get your point across without having to "yell". I did not assume that you sre struggling. you did not say that if you were living on your own you would be struggling. You also did not say that you mom was the one that was financially supporting you and the baby. You DID say that you do not have any money or financial support. Most people would understand that as you are struggling. I have posted threads before and people have given me their opinions. So I have had people talk to me on my threads. When they posted on my threads I did not think that they were being critical. They were just stating their opinion and being truthful. I said that holes and tears would not be okay. However, the reason I think it is offensive is because you are assuming people would bring that type of stuff to your baby shower. If someone sent me an invitation like that I would be offended and wondering if they put that on everyone's invitation or only my own. Hopefully you can see why people would be offended if you did that. I did not say that if you were poor you should give your child away. If I was poor, I would not give my child up for adoption. I would work my butt off to prepare and provide for the baby before they arrived. I do not understand what type of bad opinion that I gave you? that you should not offend your shower guests? I did understand your point of the thread by the way so please dont ASSUME that I didnt.
> 
> Why does that have to be seen as yelling? I wasn't yelling, i was making sure my point was well seen. You did ASSUME i was being ungrateful because i said i was "struggling" in my other post. So i will ASSUME it.Click to expand...

Could your point have not been seen without it? If your point is strong enough then I think that is should be pretty clear to everyone right? No I was not assuming you were being ungrateful because of your other thread. I said you were ungrateful because you were saying you were basically going to insult people by telling them not to being you messed up clothing. That would mean you are assuming they would even do that in the first place yes? Even if someone did do that, I am not sure why it would be so hard to just tell them thank you and them get rid of the clothes.? It would be much harder for me to tell them straight to their face that I did not like the clothes that they gave me


----------



## loveme_x

samisshort said:


> loveme_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samisshort said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loveme_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samisshort said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loveme_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samisshort said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loveme_x said:
> 
> 
> Another thing who's going to buy thier newborn - 3 months shoes?? The baby book i read sed it would mess with the growth of thier feet even wearing socks! But an outfit isn't complete without shoes! LOL
> 
> I think shoes shouldn't be bought until your child actually starts walking :flower: Otherwise it's useless and just a waste of money because if you buy them when LO is born and expect to use them when they start walking, you'll be shocked at how much their feet grows :haha:
> 
> Since we're due in March though, I've been buying a lot of 0-3 months sleepers, because they're warm and cover their feet up. Babies gotta keep their temp warm when they're born :flower:
> 
> EDIT - I forgot to add, I know from experience how much babies feet grow! lol my baby sisters Rilee and Maggie were bought shoes when they were born and my mom wanted to use them for when they started walking, but soon realized their little feet don't stay little for long :haha: In fact, my baby sister Rilee's feet are like half my size already! She's only 3 years old, and my feet are not big. LolClick to expand...
> 
> What about when you take LO out? lol It is getting pretty cold.Click to expand...
> 
> I won't be taking my baby out until he is a little older anyway, it'll be a family bonding time IMO, and I've already got him a bunch of sleepers (they cover his feet) So he'll be plenty warm! And OH's family bought him little fuzzy socks anyways for his other onesies and stuff :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Would you consider buying hats? lol I think the coats with the bear ears on the hood are adorable.Click to expand...
> 
> I've already got some hats too! They're Chicago Bears hats (our states football team) :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I want hats with his name on them, but i think ill wait till his head gets to a certain size or whatever size its suppose to be. I read the head doesn't come out the size its suppose to be yet so it can squeeze through its opening! lol :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:
> 
> What are you going to name him? :)Click to expand...

Jeremy or Joseph. Its like 3 different middle names with each me and my bestfriend made up. I think its gonna be a vote at the baby shower.


----------



## loveme_x

angeleyez92 said:


> loveme_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angeleyez92 said:
> 
> 
> There is no need to be putting exclamation points. You can get your point across without having to "yell". I did not assume that you sre struggling. you did not say that if you were living on your own you would be struggling. You also did not say that you mom was the one that was financially supporting you and the baby. You DID say that you do not have any money or financial support. Most people would understand that as you are struggling. I have posted threads before and people have given me their opinions. So I have had people talk to me on my threads. When they posted on my threads I did not think that they were being critical. They were just stating their opinion and being truthful. I said that holes and tears would not be okay. However, the reason I think it is offensive is because you are assuming people would bring that type of stuff to your baby shower. If someone sent me an invitation like that I would be offended and wondering if they put that on everyone's invitation or only my own. Hopefully you can see why people would be offended if you did that. I did not say that if you were poor you should give your child away. If I was poor, I would not give my child up for adoption. I would work my butt off to prepare and provide for the baby before they arrived. I do not understand what type of bad opinion that I gave you? that you should not offend your shower guests? I did understand your point of the thread by the way so please dont ASSUME that I didnt.
> 
> Why does that have to be seen as yelling? I wasn't yelling, i was making sure my point was well seen. You did ASSUME i was being ungrateful because i said i was "struggling" in my other post. So i will ASSUME it.Click to expand...
> 
> Could your point have not been seen without it? If your point is strong enough then I think that is should be pretty clear to everyone right? No I was not assuming you were being ungrateful because of your other thread. I said you were ungrateful because you were saying you were basically going to insult people by telling them not to being you messed up clothing. That would mean you are assuming they would even do that in the first place yes? Even if someone did do that, I am not sure why it would be so hard to just tell them thank you and them get rid of the clothes.? It would be much harder for me to tell them straight to their face that I did not like the clothes that they gave meClick to expand...

Okay THE END! :)


----------



## x.Mum2B.x

1 Congrats on joining team :blue:
& 2 I think that would be a really rude thing to write on ur invertations & even if u did get any clothes with holes & stains in them then u can always just chuck them away & the person who gave them to u will never have to know :thumbup:


----------



## beanzz

My nephews name is Joseph :) I obviously love it as its the male version of my name. I like Jeremy too :thumbup:


----------



## babyjan

I would find it a bit rude and cheeky if I got a baby shower invite stating to not bring 'torn' or 'tattered' clothes lol, who on earth brings that sort of stuff :haha: Congrats on your blue bump x


----------



## samisshort

rainbows_x said:


> Children don't need expensive clothes, as long as they are fed, warm, loved etc that's all they need.
> 
> Don't be so ungratefull.

:dohh: No one said they need expensive clothes. I think we all agreed the clothes with stains and whatnot are perfectly fine, can either be washed or used for messy activities.

But would you dress up your child in holey clothes? I think it's perfectly fine to accept the gifts people give you but doesn't mean you HAVE to use them. You know?

Not being ungrateful. It's a preference of what you dress your child in.


----------



## samisshort

babyjan said:


> I would find it a bit rude and cheeky if I got a baby shower invite stating to not bring 'torn' or 'tattered' clothes lol, who on earth brings that sort of stuff :haha: Congrats on your blue bump x

She said she wasn't going to write that on her invites because she isn't making them.... :shrug:


----------



## angeleyez92

seems that almost all the girls that have posted their opinions all have 'bad' opinions....


----------



## rainbows_x

samisshort said:


> rainbows_x said:
> 
> 
> Children don't need expensive clothes, as long as they are fed, warm, loved etc that's all they need.
> 
> Don't be so ungratefull.
> 
> :dohh: No one said they need expensive clothes. I think we all agreed the clothes with stains and whatnot are perfectly fine, can either be washed or used for messy activities.
> 
> But would you dress up your child in holey clothes? I think it's perfectly fine to accept the gifts people give you but doesn't mean you HAVE to use them. You know?
> 
> Not being ungrateful. It's a preference of what you dress your child in.Click to expand...

Yeah, in the first post she said she would have to :dohh:

No, but really I doubt anyone would give holey clothes haha, if they did, chuck them away. If you have the money you can afford to be picky, but her situation doen't sound the best. I got giving 3 massive bags full and we have used them all and SHOCK HORROR even the bits with holes in were kept for painting etc.


----------



## samisshort

I think it'd be a cute idea too if you had a vote at the shower for your son's name. But ultimately it is your choice! :flower:


----------



## babyjan

samisshort said:


> babyjan said:
> 
> 
> I would find it a bit rude and cheeky if I got a baby shower invite stating to not bring 'torn' or 'tattered' clothes lol, who on earth brings that sort of stuff :haha: Congrats on your blue bump x
> 
> She said she wasn't going to write that on her invites because she isn't making them.... :shrug:Click to expand...

I'm not talking about what she said I just meant in general I wouldn't like it


----------



## samisshort

babyjan said:


> samisshort said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyjan said:
> 
> 
> I would find it a bit rude and cheeky if I got a baby shower invite stating to not bring 'torn' or 'tattered' clothes lol, who on earth brings that sort of stuff :haha: Congrats on your blue bump x
> 
> She said she wasn't going to write that on her invites because she isn't making them.... :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not talking about what she said I just meant in general I wouldn't like itClick to expand...

Ah okay, I thought you meant towards her and I was just clearing it up


----------



## samisshort

rainbows_x said:


> samisshort said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rainbows_x said:
> 
> 
> Children don't need expensive clothes, as long as they are fed, warm, loved etc that's all they need.
> 
> Don't be so ungratefull.
> 
> :dohh: No one said they need expensive clothes. I think we all agreed the clothes with stains and whatnot are perfectly fine, can either be washed or used for messy activities.
> 
> But would you dress up your child in holey clothes? I think it's perfectly fine to accept the gifts people give you but doesn't mean you HAVE to use them. You know?
> 
> Not being ungrateful. It's a preference of what you dress your child in.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, in the first post she said she would have to :dohh:
> 
> No, but really I doubt anyone would give holey clothes haha, if they did, chuck them away. If you have the money you can afford to be picky, but her situation doen't sound the best. I got giving 3 massive bags full and we have used them all and SHOCK HORROR even the bits with holes in were kept for painting etc.Click to expand...

Well I guess it's just the people you know then, because I've already been given a holey onesie.

Also, I think I missed the part where her situation isn't the best? I thought she said if she were to live alone it'd be hard. :shrug: I have no idea!


----------



## angeleyez92

samisshort said:


> rainbows_x said:
> 
> 
> Children don't need expensive clothes, as long as they are fed, warm, loved etc that's all they need.
> 
> Don't be so ungratefull.
> 
> :dohh: No one said they need expensive clothes. I think we all agreed the clothes with stains and whatnot are perfectly fine, can either be washed or used for messy activities.
> 
> But would you dress up your child in holey clothes? I think it's perfectly fine to accept the gifts people give you but doesn't mean you HAVE to use them. You know?
> 
> Not being ungrateful. It's a preference of what you dress your child in.Click to expand...

I agree that it is fine to accept the gifts that people give you and you are absolutely right that it does not mean that you have to use them. It is not right though to straight out assume people would being that to the shower anyway. I understand that she said she was just joking. She did not state that in her original post though. She only said she was joking when people didn't agree with doing that though. Noone said that she had to take our advice. It would not affect me in any way if she decided to tell people that on her invitations. Just thought I would show why some people think it would be offensive and come off as ungrateful.


----------



## loveme_x

babyjan said:


> I would find it a bit rude and cheeky if I got a baby shower invite stating to not bring 'torn' or 'tattered' clothes lol, who on earth brings that sort of stuff :haha: Congrats on your blue bump x

Man, people i know these days! But im not making them so its just a funny thought, that was funny to me. :haha: That's not literally going to be on there but i have very rude mother so she would have something to say before i do.


----------



## loveme_x

I said if i were to try & take care of my child by myself. Then i wouldn't be better off at all honestly! I just wish i have ran off to another college while i had the chance. :haha:


----------



## x.Mum2B.x

loveme_x said:


> *im going to put that in the description for the baby shower and tell people straight up please don't give me anything torn or old! *

U said u never said anyting about putting it on the invertations but u did say u'd put it in the description #justsaying :shrug:


----------



## babyjan

loveme_x said:


> babyjan said:
> 
> 
> I would find it a bit rude and cheeky if I got a baby shower invite stating to not bring 'torn' or 'tattered' clothes lol, who on earth brings that sort of stuff :haha: Congrats on your blue bump x
> 
> Man, people i know these days! But im not making them so its just a funny thought, that was funny to me. :haha: That's not literally going to be on there but i have very rude mother so she would have something to say before i do.Click to expand...

Lol, ofcourse it's rude and disrespectful for someone to bring a new baby clothes in that state. But at the same time people would get offended for anyone to assume they would bring clothes like that, I was just speaking in general :flower:


----------



## babyjan

x.Mum2B.x said:


> loveme_x said:
> 
> 
> *im going to put that in the description for the baby shower and tell people straight up please don't give me anything torn or old! *
> 
> U said u never said anyting about putting it on the invertations but u did say u'd put it in the description #justsaying :shrug:Click to expand...

I noticed that too :wacko:


----------



## loveme_x

I meant invitations lol ugh you know what i mean xD


----------



## 2beamummy12

Obviously some of you girls aren't reading her other threads... all of her threads contradict themselves.... I think its funny in the other one about moving she says "my son" before she even knew she was having a boy so hmm weird. I'm done with reading this nonsense. It's RUDE of you to want to put that in the description of your invite end of story. And you contradict yourself all over the place.. You say your struggling in one thread but now your not? "I don't have any money or financial support to do anything for it and i'm sure if it goes up there it'll be well taken care of, but i know i'll miss it sooooooooooooooo much!" that's what you said in your other thread.So by reading that makes me think you ARE struggling. And if you don't want our opinions then don't make a thread because you have to understand everyone has their own opinions and we all want to share what we think... Sorry if you don't like what you heard sorry we didn't all agree with you and think that it was okay to put that in your invites.


----------



## sequeena

:lol: I don't think you need to worry, I doubt anyone will give you clothing that's completely stained or have arms missing ;) They might be slightly bobbled but hey, they're clothes, they've been worn like they're meant to be.


----------



## loveme_x

2beamummy12 said:


> Obviously some of you girls aren't reading her other threads... all of her threads contradict themselves.... I think its funny in the other one about moving she says "my son" before she even knew she was having a boy so hmm weird. I'm done with reading this nonsense. It's RUDE of you to want to put that in the description of your invite end of story. And you contradict yourself all over the place.. You say your struggling in one thread but now your not? "I don't have any money or financial support to do anything for it and i'm sure if it goes up there it'll be well taken care of, but i know i'll miss it sooooooooooooooo much!" that's what you said in your other thread.So by reading that makes me think you ARE struggling. And if you don't want our opinions then don't make a thread because you have to understand everyone has their own opinions and we all want to share what we think... Sorry if you don't like what you heard sorry we didn't all agree with you and think that it was okay to put that in your invites.

I said i put my son in quotation marks. Meaning thats what my mother was saying Moving with HER son. & That doesn't mean im struggling NOW. I said independently i don't have any of my own money. As a dependent im perfectly fine, if my mom wants to move then i have no way of supporting my own self. Thats what i mean, i didn't say i didn't want opinions, maybe opinions in good taste but being judgmental about it is another thing.


----------



## babycakes16

First of all congratulations on your little man hun :flow:

Second, the debate about wether the OP is struggling or not is irrelevant to me, even if she was does that mean she should accept these clothes? :shrug: I dont care hw hard times were, if someone gave me holey and stained clothes expecting me to dress my child up in them and take them out, i would take it as an insult

HOWEVER, IMO including something like that in ur baby shower description would make u just as rude as them tbh. If that was me and i got the invite i'd be like who does she think she is? Even if you cant see it, im pretty sure most people would find that offensive, especially if theyre meant to be your friends...Chances are no one will even give u anything in that condition anyway so dont assume, and if they do and u dont want them then just throw them away. Then everyones happy :flower:


----------



## x__amour

Congrats on Team Blue. :blue:

Don't understand why in the world you would say don't give me ratty, used clothes? It just comes off as rude, imo. If someone gives you something you don't like/want, then throw it away or donate it if it's in decent shape.

Hope you have a good baby shower.


----------



## trinaestella

Congrats on the :blue: bump!


----------



## youngmummy94

Who the hell would give you really torn and tattered clothes? :/

I would NEVER put that on an invitation, if I received an invitation like that I would feel quite uncomfortable honestly, as if they expect me to do something like that.


----------



## princess_vix

Seriously though?! iI still don't get it? :wacko:

Like who the hell do you know who would bring you tattered dirty torn clothes?

Cos nobody i know would bring something torn :S wtf?!


----------



## princess_vix

youngmummy94 said:


> Who the hell would give you really torn and tattered clothes? :/
> 
> I would NEVER put that on an invitation, if I received an invitation like that I would feel quite uncomfortable honestly, as if they expect me to do something like that.

you beat me lol x


----------



## Jen_xx

I honestly wouldn't go to a shower that had that on the invitation. It&#8217;s rude, IMO and very immature. No one should give you worn clothing, but you also shouldn't be so blatantly rude about it. It&#8217;s the thought that counts, and what you may find old and ragged, maybe they weren&#8217;t aware.

I learned with my son that hand me downs are a life saver, and you should be thankful for anything you receive. Specially with little boys. (They are evil on clothing, lol) If you receive something you&#8217;re not fond of, thank the person regardless, then throw it out when you&#8217;re in the privacy of your own home.


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

I only read the first few pages then I got a little bored lol..

All I will say IMO.. I would be offended if I recieved an invitation with that on :/
A family friend (who I wouldnt consider the 'cleanest' of people) messaged me saying she was sending some baby stuff up for Elsie... I didnt turn around and say no..
I will go through the box she sends.. wash what's decent and even if I dont want it I will donate it.. ANYTHING torn or tattered I will stick in the material bank to be recycled..

If someone gave me tatty clothes at my shower... I'd politely accept them and sort it out later...

I think with your attitude you'll A. offend people with your invites.. and B. upset anyone you 'decline' things off..
Doesnt matter how much money you earn/have.. I dont think anyone is ever in a postition to turn down a gift.. no matter what state it's in it's a gesture of good will..

Some people need to learn some manners :dohh:
x


----------



## Jen_xx

OT but Nade I LOVE your siggy <3


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

ArmyWifeJenn said:


> OT but Nade I LOVE your siggy <3

Hehe thank you! I think it suits the Diva personality she's been displaying! :haha:
:cloud9:


----------



## Jen_xx

Oh very much so.
Little glitz and glam baby you have. LOL


----------



## 2beamummy12

Nade..Tadpole said:


> I only read the first few pages then I got a little bored lol..
> 
> All I will say IMO.. I would be offended if I recieved an invitation with that on :/
> A family friend (who I wouldnt consider the 'cleanest' of people) messaged me saying she was sending some baby stuff up for Elsie... I didnt turn around and say no..
> I will go through the box she sends.. wash what's decent and even if I dont want it I will donate it.. ANYTHING torn or tattered I will stick in the material bank to be recycled..
> 
> If someone gave me tatty clothes at my shower... I'd politely accept them and sort it out later...
> 
> I think with your attitude you'll A. offend people with your invites.. and B. upset anyone you 'decline' things off..
> Doesnt matter how much money you earn/have.. I dont think anyone is ever in a postition to turn down a gift.. no matter what state it's in it's a gesture of good will..
> *
> Some people need to learn some manners *
> x

Thank you! exactly this.:flower:


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Congrats!! 

I'd word it different if I were you, like 'Good condition second hand things welcome' 

Do all you girls feel anti second hand?? Curious.. second hand things have been a god send for me. I've become close with a few of the girls on here, and we've helped each other out with second hand bits. I gave an ex bnb member a couple of boxes of my little girls second hand stuff, and she's sent me second hand bits for my boy. And then Mellie1988 was wonderful and gave me loads of her little boys second hand bits. Honestly, either you girls are RICH or silly :haha: no offence meant! But the cost of new clothes ADDS UP! Remember there are other things kids need girls :flower: 

Ps didn't mean any offence by this, if anyone takes any, I appologise. But I've seen this come up a couple of times recently about second hand clothing, but I've bought second hand for near enough everything :shrug: pushchairs, cots, clothing, nursery bits... of course we buy a few odd things new if we really like them in a shop etc, but hardly anything compared to what we have!


----------



## sequeena

xx~Lor~xx said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> I'd word it different if I were you, like 'Good condition second hand things welcome'
> 
> Do all you girls feel anti second hand?? Curious.. second hand things have been a god send for me. I've become close with a few of the girls on here, and we've helped each other out with second hand bits. I gave an ex bnb member a couple of boxes of my little girls second hand stuff, and she's sent me second hand bits for my boy. And then Mellie1988 was wonderful and gave me loads of her little boys second hand bits. Honestly, either you girls are RICH or silly :haha: no offence meant! But the cost of new clothes ADDS UP! Remember there are other things kids need girls :flower:
> 
> Ps didn't mean any offence by this, if anyone takes any, I appologise. But I've seen this come up a couple of times recently about second hand clothing, but I've bought second hand for near enough everything :shrug: pushchairs, cots, clothing, nursery bits... of course we buy a few odd things new if we really like them in a shop etc, but hardly anything compared to what we have!

I love second hand :) The obvious things like mattresses, bottles etc are bought new but I had a lot of things given to me or I bought them in a charity shop. My swinging crib which should have cost over £80 was given to me by a friend. I bought a £20 mattress. Sorted :)

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/384143_2692220909917_1388356992_3060116_1798370332_n.jpg

The only thing new about that outfit is the socks and even they were given to me as a present in a nappy cake. The t-shirt is mothercare and the trousers are mexx.


----------



## beanzz

xx~Lor~xx said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> I'd word it different if I were you, like 'Good condition second hand things welcome'
> 
> *Do all you girls feel anti second hand??* Curious.. second hand things have been a god send for me. I've become close with a few of the girls on here, and we've helped each other out with second hand bits. I gave an ex bnb member a couple of boxes of my little girls second hand stuff, and she's sent me second hand bits for my boy. And then Mellie1988 was wonderful and gave me loads of her little boys second hand bits. Honestly, either you girls are RICH or silly :haha: no offence meant! But the cost of new clothes ADDS UP! Remember there are other things kids need girls :flower:
> 
> Ps didn't mean any offence by this, if anyone takes any, I appologise. But I've seen this come up a couple of times recently about second hand clothing, but I've bought second hand for near enough everything :shrug: pushchairs, cots, clothing, nursery bits... of course we buy a few odd things new if we really like them in a shop etc, but hardly anything compared to what we have!

I have absolutely nothing against second hand clothes at all, i have a bag of stuff from people ive collected and gone through and the bobbly or _slightly_ stained things are for days when LO is ill and in and out of clothes all day (as advised by my mum) or on a day of just staying in the house and saving my new clothes for when we go out. 

i just agreed with loveme_x about how some people really do try to hand down some badly kept things. i was given a cot and matress by one girl and the matress has puke stains on it that noone had bothered to clean... now call me ungrateful if you want but i gave it straight back, in my eyes if they cant be bothered to clean things why should i take them, i was disgusted they would even think about giving that to someone. 

i do however agree that the way this post was written was really rude and i would too feel offended if someone gave me an invitation to a baby shower that said something like that on it, or even anything about presents. id refuse to take one or go at all as i dont feel that people should expect things from others. :shrug:


----------



## princess_vix

I love second-hand stuff sometimes the stuff can be brill and in nearly-new condition..the obvious things i buy brand-new


----------



## we can't wait

Deleted.

I find it difficult not to be completely rude, so I will say nothing. :coffee:


----------



## Lydiarose

I cant understand,why someone in your position already struggeling for money,would refuse second hand and insist on having "expensive baby boy clothes".

Sorry but youve got a big hard shock coming your way!


----------



## we can't wait

I'd have to agree with Lydia. Second-hand things can be quite a blessing!


----------



## rainbows_x

samisshort said:


> rainbows_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samisshort said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rainbows_x said:
> 
> 
> Children don't need expensive clothes, as long as they are fed, warm, loved etc that's all they need.
> 
> Don't be so ungratefull.
> 
> :dohh: No one said they need expensive clothes. I think we all agreed the clothes with stains and whatnot are perfectly fine, can either be washed or used for messy activities.
> 
> But would you dress up your child in holey clothes? I think it's perfectly fine to accept the gifts people give you but doesn't mean you HAVE to use them. You know?
> 
> Not being ungrateful. It's a preference of what you dress your child in.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, in the first post she said she would have to :dohh:
> 
> No, but really I doubt anyone would give holey clothes haha, if they did, chuck them away. If you have the money you can afford to be picky, but her situation doen't sound the best. I got giving 3 massive bags full and we have used them all and SHOCK HORROR even the bits with holes in were kept for painting etc.Click to expand...
> 
> Well I guess it's just the people you know then, because I've already been given a holey onesie.
> 
> Also, I think I missed the part where her situation isn't the best? I thought she said if she were to live alone it'd be hard. :shrug: I have no idea!Click to expand...

Haha, it's nt just the people I know hun. And if someone gave me something torn I wuld throw it out, I wouldn't loose sleep over something so trivial.


----------



## ayesha_a_b

Congratulations on team blue.

That is a good idea. I totally agree with you.


----------



## emmylou92

congrats on team blue, but tbh I think you rude. You should be thankful people want to give you stuff for a start. MOst people wouldn't give you tatterd and torn things and if you do you say 'thanks' and bin it later. 

Why do you have to buy expensive baby cloths? Baby cloths dont have to be expensive or are you panning on buying levi jeans and abercrombie jumpers :dohh: 

I think you need to look at what your saying!


----------



## amygwen

Honestly, I think once you have a child you will understand how expensive things are. When I was pregnant I never thought I'd be buying things used, but things change. You realize the ridiculous amount of money that you spend on a baby and you'll want to save money wherever you can, thankfully buying used clothes is a great option because no one except yourself will know that they're used :D

ETA: And I don't know if you were just being sarcastic about putting that on your invitation, but hopefully you don't. Anyone in their right mind would not bring you nasty clothes as a gift. That would just be weird. And in turn would be weird for you to put that on your invitation because people would look at it and be like "Why does she think people are going to bring her nasty clothes?" 

:wacko:


----------



## loveme_x

*Doesn't anyone here have a sense of humor?* :dohh: Can't i be just kidding??! :shrug: Sigh, guess i can't make "jokes" on here. :wacko:


----------



## x__amour

Wasn't really funny. :shrug:


----------



## youngmummy94

It seemed like it was only a 'joke' when we didn't take it well.


----------



## aidensxmomma

loveme_x said:


> Im on TEAM :blue: :flower: :baby: He flashed us twice. :haha:
> Ugh i guess it time to buy all those expensive boy clothes :dohh:
> *I read that thread about someone giving her tattered clothes, im going to put that in the description for the baby shower and tell people straight up please don't give me anything torn or old! *
> I'm so picky about clothes! lol
> & Im due March 20th ! :thumbup:
> I'll post pictures later after i do my chores.

I would just like to point out that jokes usually have an "lol" or a smiley or something with them. We obviously can't hear your tone of voice when we are reading what you typed...it's hard to read a joke, iykwim?


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

sequeena said:


> xx~Lor~xx said:
> 
> 
> Congrats!!
> 
> I'd word it different if I were you, like 'Good condition second hand things welcome'
> 
> Do all you girls feel anti second hand?? Curious.. second hand things have been a god send for me. I've become close with a few of the girls on here, and we've helped each other out with second hand bits. I gave an ex bnb member a couple of boxes of my little girls second hand stuff, and she's sent me second hand bits for my boy. And then Mellie1988 was wonderful and gave me loads of her little boys second hand bits. Honestly, either you girls are RICH or silly :haha: no offence meant! But the cost of new clothes ADDS UP! Remember there are other things kids need girls :flower:
> 
> Ps didn't mean any offence by this, if anyone takes any, I appologise. But I've seen this come up a couple of times recently about second hand clothing, but I've bought second hand for near enough everything :shrug: pushchairs, cots, clothing, nursery bits... of course we buy a few odd things new if we really like them in a shop etc, but hardly anything compared to what we have!
> 
> I love second hand :) The obvious things like mattresses, bottles etc are bought new but I had a lot of things given to me or I bought them in a charity shop. My swinging crib which should have cost over £80 was given to me by a friend. I bought a £20 mattress. Sorted :)
> 
> https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/384143_2692220909917_1388356992_3060116_1798370332_n.jpg
> 
> The only thing new about that outfit is the socks and even they were given to me as a present in a nappy cake. The t-shirt is mothercare and the trousers are mexx.Click to expand...

Can I just say..... HE'S ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

And to the OP, as above, it's very hard to see whether someone is joking in typing, just the same as it is when texting. Unless accompanied by a lol or something like that, I tend to assume the OP is being serious. But regardless, I hope you didn't take offence to what I said, it actually made an interesting thread to post about second hand bits! Also: on the off chance that any of you get some old stained bits, just recycle them :shrug: I've got some not too nice stuff from a relative of someone who works with OH, but I thank them, go through it, pick out the best and recyle the rest! 

I did just this for OH's sister's flatmate too, we were a middle man for clothes from the same person (relative of someone OH works for) so I sorted out the best bits and recycled the rest. It didn't bother me, some people see some bits as nice enough to reuse. 

Anyway, thanks for your responses about the second hand things girls, it's been a real eye opener for me :flower:


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

You barked on with alot of defensive comments and snap backs to then turn round and say 'its a joke'..:coffee:
I think you've offended quite a few people on here. 
I will be more than happy with second hand clothes.. Like alot of the girls..
It's called being greatful?
If they are marked or tatty.. You accept them, say thank you and recycle them..
Jeez it really isnt that hard to show some manners is it? :dohh:


----------



## Kaisma

loveme_x said:


> 2beamummy12 said:
> 
> 
> Are you *really *going to put that on your * invites?* lol
> 
> *Yes*!! LOL Im not mean but they should know not to give anyone anything torn or tattered they wouldn't want anyone to give thier child that! Your not even suppose to give the homeless tattered & torn clothes!Click to expand...

After getting a lot of negative comments you said you wouldn't put them on your invites... :shrug: And now it was a joke cos there is 14 pages comments how no one agrees with you? 

Ok... well.... your funny?


----------



## nicolefx

Congratulations on your blue bump :flower:. 

I've been given a lot of second hand clothes from OH's cousin who's little boy has just turned 1. I swear my baby is never going to need clothes until he's 12 months :dohh:. I have no room left for it all LOL! I have bought bits and pieces myself but in all honesty, I would never have been able to afford the things she gave us. It's all from Next, Mammas and Pappas, Marks and Spencers, Baby Gap, The White Company etc - the things that aren't top notch still have the labels on them :haha:. She gave me about 40 pairs of shoes too - all brand names! Not to mention the Abercrombie and Fitch, Ralph Lauren pieces etc. When I was given the stuff she said anything you think is a bit done, just chuck it in the bin or give it to charity or something. The majority of the stuff was in great condition, gorgeous clothes and about a quarter had never been used - but there was some stuff that was a bit too bobbly or stained for my liking so they will be washed and i'll keep them to use as cloths for cleaning things down etc :flower:. I honestly can't imagine anyone giving you all holey/torn items or just one single holey item on its own :coffee:. If it's included in a bag full of stuff in decent condition then I would just get over it. I was the same as you in the beginning and wanted to buy everything brand new - until I realised how stupidly expensive that was! I would take what your given and be grateful for it considering it sounds like your living off your mum at the moment if you couldn't cope with your LO financially without her. & I know you said it as a 'joke' but I really wouldn't mention that you don't want 'tatty' clothes to anyone going to your baby shower or else you'll probably find no one will turn up :thumbup:. x


----------



## sequeena

Thanks Lor! He's my little munchkin man :D


----------



## babycakes16

I just think if you said it in the first place you might as well have just stood by what you said, accepted it probably wasnt the brightest idea after you read everyones opinions, and left it at that. Resorting to saying 'its a joke now' just seems a little silly bcoz it obviously wasnt but yea, ok :shrug:


----------



## kittycat18

rainbows_x said:


> Children don't need expensive clothes, as long as they are fed, warm, loved etc that's all they need.
> 
> Don't be so ungratefull.

I couldn't have said it better myself Donna. Babies cost a lot of money and you will realise when you actually have your son that this is no laughing matter. Perhaps then you will understand what all the ladies who responded to this thread meant. Why would people even give you torn and tattered clothes at a baby shower? I did not receive 1 second hand baby item when I had my daughter and honestly, I would not have turned them away anyway :thumbup: And just to clear things up, the OP did say in her original post that she would have to;


loveme_x said:


> *buy all those expensive boy clothes*




x__amour said:


> Wasn't really funny. :shrug:

Agreed Shannon. Nothing was funny about being a rude, offensive and un-grateful brat. Clearly :roll:


----------



## babycakes16

deleted


----------



## babycakes16

kittycat18 said:


> Agreed Shannon. Nothing was funny about being a rude, offensive and un-grateful brat. Clearly :roll:

theres no need to insult her though


----------



## Jen_xx

I say this gets locked right along with the other one.

Admins....


----------



## AirForceWife7

^ Agree .. it seems like every other thread that she's posted has just went downhill ... :/


----------



## kittycat18

babycakes16 said:


> theres no need to insult her though

I could have said a lot worse :smug:


----------



## beanzz

You can really tell this forum is a bunch of hormonal pregnant girls when a thread ends up like this :haha: love it. Think it's time this ended though :thumbup:


----------



## babyjan

I think she stated somewhere that she doesn't mind second hand clothes, I don't get what all the fuss is about now. Don't think there's a need to be rude to her either :wacko:
I mentioned that it was rude to put that on an invitation and she obviously has realized that from time she said she was joking lol


----------



## Wobbles

Thread locked, I doubt I need to explain why.

Thread is also under review. Rudeness, trolling/flaming, member bashing is not tolerated on BabyandBump. Anyone who ignores the TOS may have their account restricted without any prior notice.



kittycat18 said:


> babycakes16 said:
> 
> 
> theres no need to insult her though
> 
> I could have said a lot worse :smug:Click to expand...

You said more than enough, then to be blatantly smug about it isn't going to tolerated.


----------

